# Helping others without their prior consent?



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

This regards clearing the driveway of people who you don't know well, without talking to them about it first.

Some will appreciate it and feel no need to reciprocate in any way.

Some will tolerate it but feel it is an intrusion or puts them under obligation.

Some people just want to be left alone.

Some will appreciate it and reward the helper.

What other scenarios can you think of? What are the ethics of doing it?

I always ask before hand.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

+ 1 With always asking, as you may unfortunately end up sued in the worse case scenario (for "*being a good samaritan*"). :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd never clear someone's end of drive mess unless I knew them. There's always going to be someone out there that is confused or angered by such action. Not many, but there will always be that oddball.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Always ask! It makes for an awkward situation if you dont know them well.

This is a bit nuanced from the original question but......
The only exception in my mind is a public side walk in front of a house which likely crosses over the drive way. Most local law makes the home owner responsible to remove that sidewalk snow in 24 hrs. 

Seeing that it is public property and my family and others in the neighborhood need or want to use it(especially kids, mail men and seniors) I don't see a problem in doing it.

If they don't do it and they don't like you doing it that would be very strange. Otherwise they are at risk of getting a citation.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've always done the city walk without asking as it's public property and gives access to the bus line.

With todays angry, aggressive and sometimes armed nut cases everywhere I might rethink that but now I'm out in the country. I do remember getting a lecture from an elderly next door neighbor chewing me out about my trees leaves falling into her yard. She didnt' want me coming onto her property to rake them up either. Just wanted to let me know she didn't' appreciate it.

Here are some examples of people getting a bit nuts. https://www.google.com/#q=youtube+neighbor+hits+neighbor+over+snow


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> With todays angry, aggressive and sometimes armed nut cases everywhere I might rethink that but now I'm out in the country. I do remember getting a lecture from an elderly next door neighbor chewing me out about my trees leaves falling into her yard. She didnt' want me coming onto her property to rake them up either. Just wanted to let me know she didn't' appreciate it.


Did you tell her she'd need to talk to the creator of the tree? :tongue:


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I have never had a problem doing the EOD of 3 neighbours that I don't have any agreement with. They do appreciate the effort. I have agreements to do the driveways of 4 others (besides my own) who are physically challenged or have no time. The city does the side-walks but I do them anyway to get to my neighbours driveways.

I am shocked that neighbours would not appreciate a helping hand, and may even sue.


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow I had no idea snow rage was a "thing".:dizzy:


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Me and a neighbor have adjacent EOD and frequently the first person there knocks it out especially if the other is not already working the storm. It's nice to be able to at least pull in without risking air bag deployment. I would not head into his property without talking in some manner.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When I was in the city it was a bit of a race to see who could help who of the neighbors that were close. We knew each other and it was appreciated.

But now a days getting sued is the least of it as some of these guys get physical. I'm pretty sure in most cases you knew or should have known that grumpy old guy/gal ahead of time as I doubt snow is their only "hot button".


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I usually blow the sidewalks or garage access for about 8-10 neighbors when I get the blower out. These are people I know and a couple I just wave to. I've had 2 others that didn't want their snow touched. One guy told me it was illegal to blow the snow off his sidewalk onto his lawn (his opinion, not mine nor the cities). He had issues and lost the house due to a foreclosure about 6 months later. The other guy I tried to help by blowing out his alley drive so he could get his truck off the street in prep of a snow emergency. He told me to get off his drive and not touch it again. This was after being a neighbor across the alley for over 20 years. I've honored his request. Most of the ones I do are single women (widowed or divorced) or disabled, and I've gotten more thanks over the years than I can count, even homemade cookies etc a few times.

I like the pay-it-forward principle, if you help someone today eventually it comes full circle and some day someone will help you out.


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

People are very bizarre today and the media isn't helping but only fanning the flames. Very sad indeed.

QR


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I blow the snow for seven of my neighbors and have never asked them, they are older and most are retired and widowed ladies. if they give me food or snacks i'll take it but I won't take money from them


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I help a couple of my neighbors. The lady across the street is in her late 70s and still gets out and shovels because she likes the exercise. I do the berm and about 1/2 of her small driveway. Our immediate is very understanding because there is no place to put my snow except on their back lawn, so I do the end of their driveway and also a path through their back lawn so they can walk the dog.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

*Here in NYC/Brooklyn-sidewalk - no gratitude !*

One morning last year 2015 (after 14" dropped overnight) - got up at 5:30 AM - used the snow thrower to clear my driveway and walked down 10 houses to helped a widow (clearing all 10 sidewalk along the way-250ft) - did another 4 houses (another 100ft) in the opposite direction for a total of 14 neighbors before leaving for work. Came home late that night and asked my wife how many dropped by or called to thank ? NOT A SINGLE ONE.

This past Jan 2016 - in NE USA - storm Jonas dumped 28" - went out 3x Saturday and once on Sunday (snow thrower is too small to handle 20+ inches in one shot) - ONLY did 6 houses on one side and 4 on the other (each time) for a total of 10. A few did come over to thank this time.

5 days later - Can you believe that one of the owner (he owns 2 houses out of the 4 that I did not bother to clear) actually complained that I did NOT clear his property ?

Nerve of some people.... :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I do it every year, Both sides of the street for 500+ feet and 4-6 driveways.. without asking, No one has been unappreciative..


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

We have an older neighbor lady (in her 60s that's still old to me), and I think she usually just shovels her driveway. When the snowplows come through and bury our driveways I'll clear out the end of her driveway.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2012)

A few years ago our snow removal expert on the block was in trouble health wise so I took over his route. I did all the properties he would do and I returned his snow blower. As I'm walking home another neighbour is walking up the sidewalk towards me. He asked if I was the guy that just cleaned his driveway and I'm expecting a big thank you. Instead he tells me don't do that again! I stick to those I know now.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I told my story a few years back of doing 14 houses worth of sidewalk. 7 on our side cross over and 7 on the other. People stuck in EOD get them out, did our fire hydrants clear to the street and this was during a heavy season where we had to have a front end loader come and back the street edges off to make it almost back to 2 lanes (private street so had to pay more dues.....again). Had drifts that I actually walked through while blowing clear. Broke my JD 826 several times with frozen newspapers, crock shoes and even full backpacks. Had a neighbor show up to the door to TELL me, not ask me, NOT to blow their snow as I was putting salt in their yard and leaving scratches on their sidewalk. NEVER AGAIN. We do our own and 2 close friends and I don't feel bad when I run the '79 Ariens I'm running now up to the garage and brush her off. I look directly at the neighbor that complained of my salt infused snow I blew in his yard as he shovels his EOD because his POS Troybilt plugs everytime. I honk and wave as I drive our 4 wheel drive, gas guzzling Suburban away from my scratchy clear driveway:wavetowel2:Bitter and caustic I am as these people all feel they are the chosen ones because we live in an upscale neighborhood. Only thing upscale is our taxes and association dues, not the character of the people. My mom always told me I'd meet people that were starving, and if you offered them peanuts, they'd ask if they were shucked. I have met them...... and they can starve:icon-hgtg:


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't be to worried about being thanked, but if you're going to chastise me about trying help you out then I'm gonna get PO'd


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I blow the snow for seven of my neighbors and have never asked them, they are older and most are retired and widowed ladies. if they give me food or snacks i'll take it but I won't take money from them


That brings up an interesting relationship I have with one of the ladies I blow snow for. Emma is one of those across the alley I blow the snow off her drive in front of the garage. The other year she wanted to pay me, though it's not a big deal and she wasn't going to accept a refusal. I told her rather than money, if I ever needed to move the vehicles around and needed to park one temporarily somewhere else for a little bit, allow me to use her drive and call it even. 
She's retired, single and proud. This way it's a trade, and she's totally acceptable with that.
I know where she's coming from, and whether they have money or not is irrelevant, it's a matter to feeling good about something and not feeling it's charity (which it isn't). Another one I use "when we go away for the weekend, keep an eye on the house for us". Makes them feel like they're earning the work done, and that's what counts. Makes me feel good too.


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

My next door neighbor is on permanent disability, female, cannot shovel, doesn't appear to have the financial means to get contract plow service, has a front wheel drive car, and her driveway is 300 feet long and stone.

I've seen her get stuck partway up, or park in the street and trudge up. So I've cleared the bottom a few times so she could get off the street, and my neighbor and I have worked together to clear it.

I don't know her full story, but have received many thanks from her, so I'll keep doing it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sometimes, the right thing does not need to be asked for.... If I'm out, and the EOD is high, then I take care of business. No need to ask, no need to call, I just do. The way it ought to be, look out for a neighbor like you would yourself.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

db9938 said:


> look out for a neighbor like you would yourself.


That is exactly the way I think, "_help others the way you would hope or expect to be helped when in need_"


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

db9938 said:


> If I'm out, and the EOD is high, then I take care of business.


Same here. At least it gives people a chance transitioning from driveway to road or vice-versa.


----------



## THE Wolfman (Feb 15, 2017)

Twenty five to thirty years ago, I would have said "Go ahead and help if you can!". Back then, the worst you could expect would be a negative response along the lines of "Why did you do that?" or "Don't do it again!".

These days you may find yourself being charged with trespassing, or destruction of private property for the slightest mark on a driveway surface.

Always ask before hand.

Remember, there aren't any stupid questions... but there are plenty of stupid people. :signlol:


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

As a former NYC resident, my answer would differ based on location & demographics. I would be less inclined to assist strangers in a more urbane surroundings, as I have been a victim of more one inner city crime. But I will always lend a hand to a friend.

My answer applies to single family homes in suburban surroundings (where the variables are more controlled). I've never asked, but I have taken implied approvals/requests... "the look". In addition to clearing drives I also clear the sidewalks in my development. Not all the walks, just the 20 minute route that my wife uses to walk the dog. During my snow blower stroll, if I see "the look", I will simply walk over and do the deed. Sometimes words are exchanged other times a simple wave or the nod of the head.


----------

